# Compression Joint Legs vs. Carriage Bolt Legs



## Chris Chapman (Oct 8, 2009)

My ATD is persuading me that Compression Joint legs are better than carriage bolt 2x legs for Platforming. Does anyone else have experience with legging platforming in this manner?

This is not Compression Joint as in plumbing, by the way. If this style of legging has a different name, please enlighten me.

What, pray tell is a Compression Joint Leg, you might ask? Take your standard L-Leg or Hogstrough leg (2 1x4 screwed on edge together) with a plywood plate that extends inside the leg past the end. This plate is a little shorter than the height of the platform that rest on it. The plate is screwed into the leg and the platform facing. The platform in this discussion is 1x6 with the proper decking on top.

The weight of the platform is pressing down on the leg, forming a but joint, but the plate behind it keeps the leg from rotating out.

Of course these legs still need standard cross bracing.

One of the advantages to this legging system is the vertical is flush with the platform facing, so you don't need a filler.

In the past I would leg up, and attach with carriage bolts. And cross brace as necessary.

Has anyone else used compression joint legs? Any particular things to watch out for in legging platforms in this fashion?


----------



## Footer (Oct 8, 2009)

I have both styles on my stage right now. I love compression legs. I find them easier to install and I feel they are much more stable when braced properly. Before the brace go on however, they are very weak. I have a stair structure onstage that without compression legs it would have taken twice the lumber to do. I will take some pictures later today for some visual reference. Added to the flushness, you don't have the carriage bolt sticking out to mess up facing. Its the way to go if you can.....


----------



## Van (Oct 8, 2009)

There are pluses and minuses to both but, by-far, IMHO Compression legs are the way to go. I didn't notice a wikki tag, Hmm I need to go look into this, I feel a definition coming on .....


----------

